# single and adopting



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi there,

Is there anyone who is single and going through the adoption process?? Or having gone through it as would love to chat with you!

Please get in touch xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Herbaltea is - she posted this thread a few days ago:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226576.0

Bop


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hiya - yep I am adopting as a singlie.......also chatting to you on adoptonuk message boards


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Herbaltea
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149503.0
Have you popped onto the single girls thread as well ?


----------

